# The suspense is killing me!



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

We're still waiting for these puppies to arrive!

A couple of questions (please!):

As I've said in pp, Molly is very tired, and when awake very uncomfortable. Not at all interested in her regular food, but will eat (very slowly) chicken, rice, and veggies. Should I be concerned that she's not eating enough? I don't know how to measure people food in dog food standards, but I've left dog food out and she's not at all interested.

Her activity level is basically zero. Still loving that belly up snoring position! She is asleep most of the time lately. Is this normal? When I take her outside she doesn't run around as she used to, but I'm not worried about that. We have several acres and normally she loves to explore. For whatever reason she won't leave the driveway. I put her on a leash and tried to take her for a short walk through our yard, but she wasn't having it. She'll walk on the driveway- but that's it. So if you live in Massachusetts and you see some crazy lady (with more than enough yard to walk and play in) walking her golden up and down the driveway- that'd be me .

She slept from 8 last night until 2 this morning when she got out of the box to throw up on me (I was sleeping on the floor next to the box- my husband is getting very tired of our new "arrangement" !). It appeared like she threw up liquid, paced for a minute, and went back to bed. Should I be concerned?

On a progress note- the last few days I have been able to see the puppies moving! It's incredible. She's leaking a little bit of milk...normal?

Thanks again for dealing with my constant questions- just want to make sure she's well taken care of.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

The suspense it killing all of us!! hehe... We cant wait to see pic's of the pups!! I bet they are going to be so so so so cute!!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

"Graphic" question: Molly was still in her favorite position, on her back-paws and belly up! I noticed a liquid coming out of her private part- not much, didn't look/smell like urine and now she's licking it like crazy. I'm hesitant to call my vet- because I've bothered her A LOT lately- but a little nervous?!? Help please!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds like it could be the mucous plug that she's cleaning up. I have a feeling that you won't be getting much rest very soon now.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Normal- and I think it could be VERY soon. That's what often signals an arrival coming shortly  The sleep is nature's way of getting her rested up for birth, and it's pretty common for moms to be to stop eating for a day or so before birth from what I know.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Its all perfectly normal behavior! She is really close to "that" time. Its normal for her not to want to eat, or to not want to stir far from her nesting area.... and its normal that she may vomit.... its (ALL) perfectly normal!  Puppies coming soon! LOL


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you! And I figured out how to post pictures...so when the time (finally!) comes I shouldn't have a problem sharing!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

We'll be waiting for those!! lol  The first 5 to 6 weeks are sooooo much fun! Then.... mommy stops cleaning up after them....and then its not as much fun!! LMAO!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree! LOL it sucks once she stops cleaning, but also, that's when they're the cutest 

How about pics of mom and dad for now to keep us quiet?


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

I concur!! It is when they are the cutest!!! lol


----------



## Molly&Me (Feb 2, 2009)

Gosh, being new to this forum I had no clue it would be so exciting when another forum member's dog was days away from delivering. We are all pacing the cyber halls.

Can't wait to see Molly's babies.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Yup, the cutest! The stinkies and cleaning the room from top to bottom 6-7 times a day is all worth it for the cute stage. I love it when they all howl, not great at 2 am but it's too funny when they all start.

Don't worry about her not eating, she'll be eating the afterbirths and placentas which will tide her over. 

Lana


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Some of them are from when Molly was a bit younger... but I think you'll get the general idea!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Love your picture! You have a Molly too?



Molly&Me said:


> Gosh, being new to this forum I had no clue it would be so exciting when another forum member's dog was days away from delivering. We are all pacing the cyber halls.
> 
> Can't wait to see Molly's babies.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Molly is gorgeous!!!! Daddy is super handsome, too.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

They are so cute...


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cute and happy!!! I'll pace the halls with you


----------



## Molly&Me (Feb 2, 2009)

goldengirl&boy said:


> Love your picture! You have a Molly too?


Thanks and yup I have a Molly too, I think one of a thousand Molly's. Never knew it would be such a popular name. I think your Molly looks a bit like mine. I love the picture of the two at the door.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

you have a very handsome dad.Molly is gorgeous girl.I can't wait to see the pups.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking at the parents, I think they are gonna be pretty cute puppies! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm really interested to see what the puppies will look like. Even though Jack is 50/50- he really looks like a yellow lab. I wonder how that will translate to the puppies!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It will probably translate to CUTE!!!!
I'll bet they're on the way now.......
I love the looking over the door pic. both beauties (even if Dad might not like that description). I love goldens and labs too! They are going to be adorable. I can't wait.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Not on the way yet!! Vet just lefted said she seems ready to go...the waiting game is on. She suggested walking her around a bit to help move things along. Thoughts?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes walking her might help. I know it did with my wife. I would take her out to eliminate every so often also just dont lingr too long or you'll end up whelping the pups in the yard.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Walking can definitely help!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

> Yes walking her might help. I know it did with my wife. I would take her out to eliminate every so often


At that point is where I spit out my beverage laughing.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

dannyra said:


> At that point is where I spit out my beverage laughing.



Me too!! I _think _he was talking about the dogs by that point in the post though


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Her fever still hasn't gone below 99.5 though, so I'm not sure when I should be expecting pups


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> Her fever still hasn't gone below 99.5 though, so I'm not sure when I should be expecting pups


 
Just remember Mother Nature plays by HER rules. Nothing is written in stone.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

dannyra said:


> At that point is where I spit out my beverage laughing.





missmarstar said:


> Me too!! I _think _he was talking about the dogs by that point in the post though


 
OKAY smartie pants. Wait till I tell my wife you think *SHE *is capable of whelping pups in the yard!!!


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

Just came in... in time to spit out my own beverage. Wow i've been gone a long time, so many members expecting, congrats all expecting. And i'll be sending good wishes to the new litter. This is exciting.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

This is very EXCITING! I have been reading over your posts, and it sure seems the puppies should arrive very soon! The puppies will be just ADORABLE.....I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Are we going to have puppies this weekend? 

We're setting our clocks back, my day lilies are coming up ... and puppies are on the way. Spring is in the air :greenboun


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I am waiting with bated breath too. Please tell us everything. I will look forward to swapping birth stories and photos when Sam has her litter!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

goldengirl&boy said:


> Thank you! And I figured out how to post pictures...so when the time (finally!) comes I shouldn't have a problem sharing!


 Can you post a pic of the pregnant Mama? I started a thread a few days ago asking for pregnant pics!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't wait to see puppies, they should be very gorgeous. Mom and Dad are. I got a feeling we will have puppies soon


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I just got home and saw this thread...how exciting, it sure sounds like puppies will be here very soon!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

When you take her out to walk her...have her on a leash (so she can't get far), take a towel (in case she has one in the yard), and get some rest when you can. Puppies are coming and we are so happy!!!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope they're coming soon. No sign yet!! Selfishly, I want her to have them this weekend as my husband leaves Monday for a business trip. Send good puppy thoughts my way please!


----------



## Anniebananee (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm new here too, Goldengirl, but can't wait for your good news (and pics!). Best of luck to you and Mom. I'm sure it will go well!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

No puppies yet, but the second night in a row she has woken up and thrown up ON ME!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

She'll do it on her schedule. I'll bet on Sunday night, because that is the worst time to find a vet if you need one.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

This is very exciting! Keep up with the updates!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, this is fun...for us anyway! Hope it's soon and that hubby gets a chance to be there with you.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I feel like i am in delivery room waiting for arrival.Keep us posted!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh this is soooo exciting! I too hope she has them this weekend so your hubby can be there! Let us know when the big time arrives! Can't wait to see pictures!

Lynn (jazzys mom)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Had to come check before starting my day!!!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Nothing yet...but I do need some advice! (Should say more advice)

We have a summer house 40 minutes from our regular house. The dogs love it and are very familiar with it. My Grandmother is sick and she lives near the summer house, obviously I'd like to be closer to her in case she needs anything.

Do you think transporting the dogs now (before the puppies are born!) would be stressful? I kind of think so, and am more inclined to just stay put... Trying to weigh my guilt about upsetting Molly over not be closer to my Grandmother? 

If you have any suggestions, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

As soon as I hit post, I decided just to stay put. I can always drive to my grandmother if need be, and Molly is already comfortable in her whelping box here etc. I don't want to further delay the labor!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Good idea...stay put!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely stay put. If I was having babies, I'd want to be at home  Sorry about your grandmother though. It's hard to feel so torn.

Maybe we'll have puppies this afternoon??

AndyFarmer, you know I'm always working anymore. If anything happens, call me!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

What's your phone number????


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, just yell really really loud :wave:


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just checking in, I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL, just yell really really loud :wave:


OK! Its cheaper than calling LOL


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Just came back from a walk...nothing yet !

She's very muddy...bath OK?


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

goldengirl&boy said:


> Just came back from a walk...nothing yet !
> 
> She's very muddy...bath OK?


 
Go for it!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Temp is now at 98.4!!!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

And ps- I logged on here to "tell" all of you before telling my husband!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> And ps- I logged on here to "tell" all of you before telling my husband!


LOL

This is so cool. I keep checking back, I'm not getting much work done today :


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Still may be a little early (day 58) but hey who knows. Keep an eye on her and recheck her temp every 3 hours to see if it stays below 99.0
remember the rule of thumb is after it drops below 99.0 and stays dropped for 12 hours or more pups will usually come within 24 hours.

Good luck!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Good- that means I don't have to call Jo Ellen LOL


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Vet just had me check it again with her on the phone- now 97.8. She said normal, but it seems like a significant drop in a short period of time. Thought I'd ask the real experts! Does that seem ok?


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

And...I need to think of a great present for the vet. She's been amazing...called me two times a day while on vacation.. Any ideas?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

A puppy? Just joking!
How about a massage? Or restaurant gift certificate. Two things I now my vet enjoys after a tough week.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL
> 
> This is so cool. I keep checking back, I'm not getting much work done today :



Me too!! But that's nothin new


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

My money is on puppies coming tonight!!  They usually have them in the night or wee hours of the morning. (usually...but not always) I think with temps down...tonight to early tomorrow morning...looks promising! However, mother nature has been known for being moody!! LOL


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Cam's Mom said:


> A puppy? Just joking!
> How about a massage? Or restaurant gift certificate. Two things I now my vet enjoys after a tough week.


That's a great idea. She's very modest with accepting gifts/praise...the women in her office said she gets embarassed accepting presents. When she went on vacation, she gave me the # of the hotel to reach her, and was fantastic with calling all the time even though she was away. I had the hotel send dinner and champagne on their last night from me. I figured she couldn't say no since it wasn't exactly handing her a present. She was so sweet about it, and I'd like to do something extra for her when the puppies arrive.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> Vet just had me check it again with her on the phone- now 97.8. She said normal, but it seems like a significant drop in a short period of time. Thought I'd ask the real experts! Does that seem ok?


 
Absolutely normal.


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

Ooooooooh this is so exciting!! I live in the UK so am 5 hours ahead of forum time so if it happens in the middle of your night it will be my morning, so remember to post asap! I will log on every morning before school now, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Have you had the x-ray? Do you know how many she is having?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

So exciting! Best of luck to both you and the mommy-to-be


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

I thought I had everything figured out and now I am having a few last minute panics!

I feel so horribly guilty that this happened in the first place. If something were to happen to Molly, I don't know what I'd do. I feel like the worst dog mother in the world that she's pregnant at her young age 

Also I haven't decided on a way to tell them apart. Some people suggested ribbon? I guess I better make a quick decision!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

goldengirl&boy said:


> I thought I had everything figured out and now I am having a few last minute panics!
> 
> I feel so horribly guilty that this happened in the first place. If something were to happen to Molly, I don't know what I'd do. I feel like the worst dog mother in the world that she's pregnant at her young age
> 
> Also I haven't decided on a way to tell them apart. Some people suggested ribbon? I guess I better make a quick decision!


 Don't panic! Molly will sense that too. Use ribbon or if you have none, a different coloured texta or marker on their bellies would do as well. I can certainly understand you apprehensiveness. I too am getting nervous about Sam's impending birth, my frist time too. Do you have any neighbours or friends who have whelped a litter before? I have a whole heap of info printed out, ready to use or read if I have problems as well. I have websites bookmarked with info I think relative. The whelping box is in our office and right next to the computer! Fingers crossed for you and Molly! You may find nature will just kick in for Molly and she will do amazingly well.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just checking in, like everyone else said this is just way to exciting, when do we start pacing the halls.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't worry-things will be fine!

I use fingernail polish to tell them apart, different colors and different locations (head, ears, feet, tail). My corgi friend uses craft paint.

I used to use yarn or ribbon, until a puppy nearly lost a toe on his littermates collar.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

This is just so EXCITING...and can't wait to hear that puppies are on the way! it definitely sounds like it won't be long now. We will all be pacing here on the forum...just waiting for those beautiful babies! I am sure your sweet Molly will do just fine! :smooch:


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would use nail polish also...  Some moms want to eat or tear off the ribbon, and it just freaks me out that someone they could get tangled and choke. That could be wrong, but it just personally freaks me out.

You'll be fine!! We're here right with you, and it sounds like you have a good vet, too!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We used nail polish on Chloe when we picked her out, much safer!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant wait to check back in the morning to see if she has had puppies. Be calm and I think she will be fine.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

This is the first thread I checked when I got home just now!! So excited


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> This is the first thread I checked when I got home just now!! So excited


haha i'm with you on that one! DH and i just got home from a party and i told him how everyone on here is anxiously awaiting the pups... and.... he's not as excited as me...and totally thinks i spend too much time on this forum...but I'm so freakin' excited!!!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

No puppies yet. But a VERY sleepless night. She stared at me until about three this morning. Now lots of pacing and looks like she's shivering or shaking. Temp is back at 99.2 (vet said normal labor still on way?). She is licking herself like crazy "down there"- normal? I feel badly that she's so restless.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, definitely seems immediate... the trembling especially.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh, the poor girl and you. I'm sure both of you are exhausted hang in there sounds like it will be soon.

Hugs from Penny and Debbie


----------



## Riley2009 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm tired from reading the last 9 pages.... I can't imagine how tired you are.... Good luck to you.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

We've got two out!! More details soon!!

THANK YOU ALL


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

EEEH two puppies! Yay! I've been following this thread with baited breath..good luck with the rest! Pictures as soon as you have time


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just left for 10 mins and she's had two puppies already OMG that was so fast.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats!!!

:worthless


(Just KIDDING, I just love being a SMART AS_! )


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Can't wait to hear about it all and see pics. Prayers for you, momma and babies!

Lynn


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats on the 2 so far, can't wait for pics.

Prayers and good thoughts for you guys


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

I know it was REALLY fast. Thought we had a few more hours at least...the two are nursing...she took to them. She's having more contractions now


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

Wowie!!!!!! I'm so excited, can't believe I missed the first two! Good luck to you and Mum for a safe delivery on the other pups!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations to you and mom on the new puppies!! We will keep you in our prayers. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh !! I have to call AndyFarmer !!!!!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Glad to hear that things are going well...any more news!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

AF is up! Congrats on the two puppers so far and I hope they are all healthy and Molly too!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh good, I was hoping I yelled loud enough :bowl:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yep definitely heard your loud a_ _ voice!!!


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

I am so excited.....please keep us updated!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

4 are here now!! So cute. Molly is a great mother...very natural. !! The ribbons keep falling off, so we may switch to nail polish.

Thanks so much. I couldn't have gotten through this without you guys!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow how exciting! do you know how many to expect??


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

yay for puppies!!! im glad mom is taking to them and they are good so far..keep us posted!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Her timing is perfect, your husband gets to see them


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow they started comin quick!! Glad I didn't miss it all!!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

5 here now! 3 girls & 2 boys. All perfect.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

How exciting - glad things are going smoothly!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

I must say, for all the sad threads members share with us, there thankfully are a few that are memorable for outstanding reasons of happiness. This is one of them!! We're all enjoying the experience of Molly's giving birth to her puppies. Hope all is continuing to go well. Looking forward to pics when you have time to post them. Congratulations to Molly ... and to you too for the fine job that you're doing!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Yey, puppies. Hope mom and puppie are doing good.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's a pic of the first three...from my husband's blackberry quality not great. I've been taking a ton, but have to connect them to my desktop (i'm on laptop now) so won't be able to til much later.

So cute!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awww, so cute! Brings back some really good memories! I can almost smell the puppy breath now!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ohh,boy!!!!Just came from work and first checking this tread. It's so exciting!!!!!!
Congratulation on the puppies.Pictures,more pictures!!!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Aw, they are so cute!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh I am so EXCITED to get on here first thing this morning, and see Beautiful PUPPIES!!!! :smooch: They are just ADORABLE...and look so nice and chubby and healthy! Can't wait to hear how many Molly will have, and see more pictures when you have the time to post. you are doing a WONDERFUL job, and it sounds like Molly sure does know what to do with those babies! Congratulations....so happy your Hubby was home to be able to be a part of this happy time. Hugs to all of you.....


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations! This is all so exciting. Glad everything is going well for Molly so far.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to ask how is daddy doing?


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh the puppies are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh look at those cute puppies!! Glad to hear Molly and the puppies are doing well and you are doing a great job. This is so exciting. I have to go to a basketball game but will definitely check back here when we get home. You will be in our thoughts all day.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you!! We now have 7 beautiful puppies...4 girls and 3 boys!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Is she all done or are there more to come?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome!!!! Congrats!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Alright!!! Congrats so far!! Are any of them black?? just kidding....long standing joke on grf about a black puppy coming from two goldens...some of you will giggle!!! LOL


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Is she all done or are there more to come?


 
Can't wait to know also, if that is the final count!! Congratulations....just so thrilling to see them, and know that Molly has done such a wonderful job adapting to her new "Motherhood" status!:smooch:


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats Molly!! What beautiful puppies you have! :wavey:


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Now we have 8!! 4 boys and 4 girls... so funny about the black comment. We thought one had a black tail and my husband was like what'd she get with a black lab!?!? But it was just blood...all golden and gorgeous!



AndyFarmer said:


> Alright!!! Congrats so far!! Are any of them black?? just kidding....long standing joke on grf about a black puppy coming from two goldens...some of you will giggle!!! LOL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yay! Puppies! I guessed Sunday Night, but Sunday afternoon is almost as good. LOL. Don't leave her alone until you are quite sure she is done. 

Did your vet give you any oxytocin?


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

congratulations! The memories that pic has brought back!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Do I let them all nurse at the same time....or take turns to ensure that each is eating enough??

Thanks!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe feed Molly some vanillia ice cream. It offeres her calcium and energy in case she is too pooped out to continue birthing.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! So exciting!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you have a kitchen scale so you can keep track of the weight of the puppies? I would only rotate the puppies with nursing if there is a problem with weight gain or if any of them seem to need an extra hand with nursing or putting on the weight.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-with that number of puppies, as long as everyone is gaining weight I wouldn't rotate the pups or interfere with her care of them.

And ditto for the vanilla ice cream-I always give them some about half way through and then when we are all done.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

I didn't have ice cream but I gave her cottage cheese. She's been drinking a lot of water through. SHE IS A MESS! She no longer looks like a golden retriever...she's covered in black, green and her entire lower half is dark!

She's had 10. 4 boys, 6 girls. The vet will be here at 7 to examine her.

When can I give her a bath?


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, 10 puppies I bet she is a mess. I glad the vet will come over to check her out.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Can't wait to see pics of the whole litter together!! *hint hint*


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Of all the threads we have on here I think the "new litter" threads are my favorite. No matter how many times it happens...it's still a miracle.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> I didn't have ice cream but I gave her cottage cheese. She's been drinking a lot of water through. SHE IS A MESS! She no longer looks like a golden retriever...she's covered in black, green and her entire lower half is dark!
> 
> She's had 10. 4 boys, 6 girls. The vet will be here at 7 to examine her.
> 
> When can I give her a bath?


 
Not sure what others do but I take my girls out to do their business and while out there I take a hose to their rear area and give a good rinse with NO soap. Then i give as thourough a towel dry as I can. That should be sufficient.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

I think our hose is still frozen. Bath OK?! Thanks!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

I would give her a quick rinse in the tub...she might not want to leave the puppies so maybe put them in a laundry basket nearby so she can see them.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

OH yay!!! Today is my birthday....so we have puppies born today right? That is AWESOME!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeahhhh!!!so happy to hear things have gone so well!! I am glad the Vet is coming to check on her, and I am sure a relief to you as well. PLUS.....if this number ten stays at this....I was right with the number of puppies!   I am so excited to see a picture of all of them as well!! So PRECIOUS!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so glad all is well with Molly and the litter. This has been a very exciting thead and I'm so happy the birth seems to have gone without any complications. Well done all round!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rinse only, hosing DOWN. The cervix is wide open and you can introduce infection.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! Ahh, sweet Molly is a good mom! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

WOW! Congratulations 10? I just got up (time difference) Glad it all went smoothly! has the vet been yet? How long did the labour and birth take? Sorry for all the questions! Sam's turn next!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow 10 puppies. Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I was out of town for the weekend and missed all of the suspense. I'm so glad that all 10 are looking happy and healthy! Congratulations!!! I'm sure they'll grow up to be beautiful dogs. Momma and Daddy are good lookin'!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

We had an amazing day! We have ten beautiful puppies, 6 girls, 4 boys. Molly was done late afternoon (or so we thought...) at about 5:30- I think, time has escaped me all day- she had more contractions, she produced a stillborn girl. It was awful. My poor husband, he was beside himself. I credit him with doing all the "icky" work today- he worked, and worked on that dog for 45 minutes to no avail. The vet kept telling him he had tried everything, and it was time to let her go. My husband (a former marine by the way!) was so upset, I've never seen him cry like that before. The vet said to really count our blessings, and I truly have. We had a very, very easy birth and the puppies and Molly are thriving! 

I'll post the "birth story" tomorrow- if you want me to! I feel like I'm monopolizing the board, but I'm so grateful for the wonderful advice, and if I can help anyone else, I'd be so happy.

Here's a few pictures! More to come, with better details, tomorrow! Now, I'm absolutely exhausted. Thank you all so much. I couldn't have done this without the constant advice and support. We had a truly beautiful day.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Gorgious!!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

What a beautiful Mum Molly makes! Love the pics!!


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Of course we want you to. The puppies are just beautiful, I'm so sorry about the little girl but, as the vet said you did all you could. Big hugs and kisses to you, your husband Molly and all those cutie little puppies for a job well done, your all in my thoughts and prayers.
Debbie


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Ten beautiful puppies...you will be busy for the next 8 weeks!
So sorry to hear about the still born one - it is so hard to deal with - focus on the fur babies that remain and take some time to look after you! I am looking forward to reading the whole story and seeing many more pictures.


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful pics of momma and her babies.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations! You did a great job. Molly looks like a happy mom and those puppies are soooooooooooo cute!! Can't wait to hear the entire story and looking forward to seeing them grow up. Hope you and Molly have a restful night.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh gosh, thank you for those last two pictures. They are beyond sweet. Mom is resting, BOTH moms 

I can't wait to hear and see more. Monopolizing the board, don't be silly! We've all been right here waiting for more. 

What a great thread this is :heartbeat


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Well now you can say you have an angel pup to help look after the others.

Love the photos and can't wait to hear the story!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful babies!!! Can't wait to watch them grow


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Molly deserves lots of hugs and kisses for a job well done, as do you and your husband. Congratulations and can't wait to hear and see more about your exciting day.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Please.please more pictures and stories.Puppies are adorable.Hugs to all of you and extra kiss to sweet mama.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ohhhh, congratulations to you and Molly and hubby too! They are just gorgeous! I just love the picture of Molly cuddling all of them resting peacefully. Its a shame about the little stillborn girl but just think - you have 10 blessings and Molly is done and healthy. Now the fun begins! You think you are tired now?? Wait!! LOL

Lynn


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What precious babies! Please give the little stillborn girl a name. She deserves that.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Congratulations on your 10-pack. I'm so sorry for the one little girl that was stillborn  Good luck with the puppers, and keep us posted.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Please give the little stillborn girl a name. She deserves that.


Great idea...she does deserve it


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG we got puppies and I missed the hole thing, there beautiful, congrats to both mom's. RIP little stillborn baby, run free at the bridge!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Way to go! I am proud of you!! You and Molly and Dh did great. They are adorable!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I would name the stillborn baby girl Lola:

Little
One
Little
Angel

First letter of each word...Lola


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

kwhit said:


> I would name the stillborn baby girl Lola:
> 
> Little
> One
> ...


Or she could be Angel.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

The pictures of Molly and her babies are just ADORABLE!! She looks so peaceful and happy with her babies! I am so happy things went so well with the delivery, but also so sorry to hear you lost the one little Angel girl. Be sure and get lots of rest now, Mama will do all the work for awhile, then the work really begins cleaning up after and caring for them! LOL A lot of work for sure, but so very precious.


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

What a day you must have had! Beautiful pictures of beautiful babies  Run free at the bridge, lost little one...

Looking forward to watching them grow together!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so bummed that I missed this exciting thread. It looks and sounds like Mom was a real pro and did a great job. She looks so peaceful with all the puppies and they are so sweet looking. I like the name Angel and she can be the guardian angel over everyone. Run free sweet girl. Dont worry about monopolizing the board, this is a great way to spend the day or night. 

I guess we can officially say that spring has sprung with the new births and more upcoming here.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

The Birth Story!

As you all know Molly became quite restless on Saturday night. I was convinced we'd have middle of the night puppies. She paced quite a bit, and kept looking at me. We had her whelping area set up in a child's guest bedroom, and I'd been sleeping on the floor next to the whelping box. On Saturday night I decided to treat myself and sleep in the bed. I still had a full view of her and thought we'd both do well with a little rest . Molly has always been very sweet and affectionate. She tried to get up on the bed with me at around 3 AM on Sunday morning. This used to be an easy task for her, but no longer was with all those puppies in her belly! I helped her up and she slept on top of me until 7:30. At 7:30 AM I tried to take her outside to use the bathroom but she wouldn't come. My husband came in at around 8:10 (slept a little later due to the hour time change) and we saw that she was visibly contracting. He asked if he'd have time to run downstairs and get some tea. I told him tea, news etc, I thought we had a ways to go. She hadn't done any of the nesting I read about, and I thought it was still to come. He got tea came back upstairs and within minutes we had two puppies. Here's where I credit my husband with being absolutely amazing yesterday...I'm not really one for blood and he did ALL the handling, he did a super job at everything that was needed. So, I'm a little bit behind on all the technical details, but I'll try my best to explain. It appeared that two came out at the same time, I think the first one's cord was still inside. We both started to panic, but the vet talked us through it on the phone. It ended up resolving itself very quickly and was great. My husband broke the sac on the second one, and on all the puppies we had a little routine with me securing the cord with floss and he'd cut it, it worked very well. Molly did a great job at cleaning the pups, not rough at all as I was worried about. My husband used a rag on the puppies to assist Molly with the cleaning, they did a great job! Both puppies nursed right away. The next three came by 12, 12:30 I'd say...there wasn't much time in between puppies (I have no actual idea about the time- really guessing here, I should read back through my posts from yesterday- time kind of stood still for us yesterday!). After the 5th puppy I took Molly outside to go to the bathroom. She had a little cottage cheese and lots of water. She came back inside and nursed all the puppies. The next four came over the span of maybe 2 and half hours? All healthy, all great. We thought she was done, her attitude changed a bit, and she took a nice nap. My husband went downstairs to get champagne and I cleaned up a bit. I noticed her pushing again and yelled for him to come up. Angel (I love the name Lola, but know of someone with that name, Angel seems very fitting) was stillborn. As I said, my husband tried everything. Everything. Even when the vet said to face facts, he wouldn't. Molly licked Angel and my sweet husband sat with her for some time. We got a nice box and wrapped her in my scarf, said many prayers and put a little note for her. My husband went downstairs and got Jack out of the kitchen and together they went outside and buried her. It was very sad. 

Molly had the pups in the plastic kiddie pool...she had been sleeping in it and we used it as the whelping box. My husband also built a wooden whelping box with a pig rail, and after she was showered off and dry (around 8 last night) we put her and the puppies in it. I underestimated how messy the whole thing would be! Obviously I threw out all the material from the pool, and was glad to have a new area to put them in. We moved the pups to the new box while she was in the shower and she was fine with it when she came back in. 

Even with the shower/rinse (no soap) Molly's tail is still green...she's our St. Patrick's day momma! I didn't want to infect the area so I just rinsed down I didn't do that thorough of a job cleaning her- yet. 

We had a great first night. I can't believe the little noises that come out of the puppies! Whining all night...my husband and I slept in the room with them and took turns checking every 15-30 minutes. They were all so cute all cuddled in. 

The vet came last night and had a quick look at everyone. She'll see Molly again on Wednesday. She gave me a whole new set of things to be worried about post labor- any tips? I'm worried Molly seems a little dehydrated but I keep giving her water. Should I supplement with pedialite? 

More pictures to come soon! 

Thanks everyone!!!!!!

Lots of hugs,
Sarah


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh I can't believe I missed this whole thread! What an exciting time you and Molly have had. You have a beautiful little family there...Congratulations!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry the last pup didn't make it, by my goodness what a huge litter!! Angel is a beautiful name for her, because that's what she is...

I'm sorry I don't have any post labour advice but I'm interested in what others will advise as I'm just about to have my girl Izzie mated, so am lapping up all the information given on this thread...

The puppies look big and healthy, they are absolutley beautiful, you should be very proud. Hope you managed to get some rest because you must be exhausted.

Well done once again
Tanya


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, it sounds like mom (and you and your hubby) did a wonderful job! Congrats on your pups! Looking forward to lots and lots of puppy pictures to oohhh and awww over!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

What a lovely birth story! Sorry about the little puppy that didn't make it.... I know its hard! I went through this when I use to breed Chihuahuas and I never did get use to it! Anytime I had a still born...or one that died shortly after...I was upset for days! I too....had a pup that I fought like heck to keep alive. Its tough! Well...I am glad everything else went so well. Congrats on the wonderful litter!!~


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Make sure she has water all the time, and offer it to her... you can give her some pedialite if she wants it. She no doubt lost a lot of fluid, which is to be expected, and is now focused so strongly on her new little ones. Can't wait to see them grow!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't stop thinking about little Angel. Rest in peace, little one.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

They are so cute!! Thank you so much for keeping us all posted. We are so excited for you guys!


----------

